# 5KG Charcoal for 2.89 @ Aldi in Stoke



## adenjago (Aug 10, 2014)

Guys, 

Noticed this in Aldi this week, not sure if this only our local branch (in Stoke) but thought some people might interested...haven't tried them myself yet, so it would good if there was review if someone has tried them,  as I still have 3-4 bags in the garage of different charcoal.

Warning, I did notice the Instant charcoal was mixed in with them, so just double check the bags you pickup 

(i did check with the Staff, and both the Instant and normal charcoal were the same price)













20140804_124305.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Aug 10, 2014


















20140804_124320.jpg



__ adenjago
__ Aug 10, 2014


----------



## wade (Aug 11, 2014)

Looks like a good price - maybe a good time to stock up. As they are briquettes, if you are likely to use them for smoking then you may want to test them for off-flavours before you buy too many. For grilling they should be fine though - but as you say, avoid the instant light.


----------



## ewanm77 (Aug 11, 2014)

Might go and see if I can get a couple of bags today


----------

